# الصلاة المستجابة دائماً!!!



## *S.O.G* (17 ديسمبر 2006)

لصلاة المستجابة

دائماً



Answered Prayer Always

الكاتب : كينيث كوبلاند        By : Kenneth Copeland




تعمل الصلاة دائمًا. مع ذلك, فالصلاة بالنسبة للعديد من الناس, هي مجرد تجربة أو صمام للنجاة وحسب. فهم لا يرون إلى أي حد ُتستجاب صلواتهم. وفى الواقع, لا يتوقعوا أن تستجاب صلواتهم.



لكن هذا عكس الطريقة التي عاش بها يسوع حياته على الأرض. وهذا عكس الطريقة التي علمّ بها تابعيه أن يعيشوا. فقد علمهم – وعلمنا - أن نعيش الإيمان كأسلوب حياة وصلاة. وأن نتوقع نتائج لصلواتنا.



كمؤمنين, يجب أن تكون الصلاة شئ طبيعي وفعال مثلما كانت ليسوع عندما تكلم لشجرة التين في متى 21: 18-22 



18 وَبَينَمَا كَانَ يَسُوعُ ذَاهِباً فِي الصَّبَاحِ البَاكِرِ إلَى المَدِينَةِ، جَاع. 

19 وَرَأَى شَجَرَةَ تِينٍ عَلَى جَانِبِ الطَّرِيقِ، فَتَوَجَّهَ إلَيهَا، لَكِنَّهُ لَمْ يَجِدْ عَلَيهَا سِوَى الأَورَاقِ، فَقَالَ لَهَا: لَنْ تُنتِجِي ثِمَارَاً فيما بَعْدُ. فَجَفَّتْ شَجَرَةُ التِّينِ فِي الحالِ. 

20 فَلَمَّا رَأَى التَّلاَمِيذُ هَذَا تَعَجَّبوا وَسَأَلُوهُ: كَيفَ جَفَّتْ شَجَرَةُ التِّينِ هَكَذَا 

21 فَأَجَابَهُمْ: أَقولُ الحَقَّ لَكُمْ، إنْ كَانَ لَدَيكُمْ إيمَانٌ وَلاَ تَشُكُّونَ، فَلَنْ تَكُونُوا قَادِرِينَ فَقَط عَلَى عَمَلِ مَا عَمِلْتُهُ أَنا بِشَجَرَةِ التِّينِ، بَلْ إنْ قُلْتُمْ لِهَذَا الجَبَلِ لِتُقْلَعْ مِنْ مَكَانِكَ وَتُلْقََ فِيْ البَحْرِ، فَإنَّ كَلامَكُم سَيَتَحَقَّقُ. 

22 وَكُلُّ مَا تَطلُبُونَهُ وَأَنْتُمْ تُصَلُّوْنَ، فَإنَّكُمْ سَتَنَالُونَهُ إنْ آمَنْتُمْ. 



لاحظ عندما كان يسوع يجاوب أسئلتهم عن ذبول شجرة التين, كان يجاوب أسئلتهم عن شئ ما حرفي. 



لذلك فالتكلم للجبل, السؤال في الصلاة, والإيمان بأن تنال يعمل ليس في العالم الروحي وحسب, لكن أيضاً في العالم المادي, الطبيعي. عندما تكلم يسوع لشجرة التين, كان يوضح لنا ويعلمنا أنه باستخدام إيماننا, كلمة الله والصلاة, نستطيع نحن أيضاً أن نضع الظروف تحت إرادة الله.



 الصلاة بقوة 

عندما تصلى, هل تتوقع استجابات ....في كل مرة ؟ حسناً , يجب عليك, ويمكنك هذا. 

هناك سبع خطوات تساعدك لترى إجابات في الصلاة - في كل وقت :





1) أبني كل صلاة على الكلمة  

الصلاة التي تأتى باستجابة يجب أن تكون مبنية على كلمة الله. لذلك أبدأ بالإجابة, التي هي الكلمة. قال يسوع في (يو 15: 7) : "إِنْ ثَبَتُّمْ فِيَّ، وَثَبَتَ كَلاَمِي فِيكُمْ، فَاطْلُبُوا مَا تُرِيدُونَ يَكُنْ لَكُمْ". كى تأتى الصلاة بنتائج, يجب عليك أن تصلى بتحديد. هذا يعنى أنك عليك أن تجد آيات تنطبق على موقفك وتبنى صلاتك على المكتوب. 



مثلاً, لو إنك تواجه مرض, أبحث عن آيات تخص الشفاء. يمكن أن تكون صلاتك مبنية على (1بط 2: 24) لأن هذه الآية تقول, "وَبِجِرَاحِهِ هُوَ تَمَّ لَكُمُ الشِّفَاءُ". 



عندما تكون لديك كلمة الله عن موضوع معين, فأنت لديك الأساس الذي عليه تؤمن بالله. وعندما تضع كلمة الله في روحك, فهي تغذى إيمانك. (رو 10: 17). تشرح " فَالإيمَانُ يَأْتِي نَتِيجَةً لِسَمَاعِ الرِّسَالَةِ، وَتُسمَعُ الرِّسَالَةُ حِيْنَ يُبَشِّرُ أَحَدُهُمْ بِالمَسِيحِ".





2) طبق إيمانك عمليًا

 متى وجدت آيات تعلن إرادة الله بخصوص الموقف الذي تواجه, فهذه هي الخطوة التالية : عليك أن تطبق إيمانك على المشكلة. 

لتطبق إيمانك, قل ما تؤمن به (تكلم باتفاق مع كلمة الله). أعترف بالكلمة بصوت عالي وأبدأ بشكر الله أنك تمتلك ما قال إنك تمتلكه. تصرف كأنك نلت هذا. كأنها بالفعل حدثت. يقول الله في إشعياء 43: 26 

 "ذَكِّرْنِي فَنَتَحَاكَمَ مَعًا. حَدِّثْ لِكَيْ تَتَبَرَّرَ".

كي تتذكر الله بكلمته وتعلن عن حالتك, قل شيئاً مثل "يا رب أنا أؤمن الآن أنى نلت ما قد قلت في كلمتك. أنا أؤمن (أذكر الشاهد الذي أنت واقف عليه). أنا لا أقول هذا لأنني أشعر به أو أراه. أنا أقول ذلك لأني أؤمن بكلمتك. أنا أؤمن أنه تم, في أسم يسوع !" 



كونك خائف أن تعلن وتتصرف كأن هذا قد حدث بالفعل, فهذا شك في كلمة الله. أرجع بسرعة لاعترافات فمك (أقرأ عب 4: 11-16) ! 







3) أرفض الشك والخوف : 

لا تسمح للشك والخوف أن يدخل ذهنك. سيحاول إبليس أن يقيد إيمانك من خلال اقتراحات, أحلام, رؤى. سيفعل أي شئ ممكن ليحاول أن يقنعك بالظروف التي لن تتغير. لكن تذكر ماذا تقول كلمة الله ! هذه مسئوليتك أن تؤمن بما يقوله الله وترفض الشك والخوف عندما يعترضوا طريقك.



تخبرنا رسالة 2 كو 10: 15  أن تفعل هذا بأن, " نَهدِمُ أوهامَ النَّاسِ وَكُلَّ تَفَاخُرٍ يَتَعَالَى وَيَمنَعُ مَعرِفَةَ اللهِ. وَنَأْسُرُ كُلَّ فِكرٍ لِيُطِيْعَ المَسِيحَ". 



يجب عليك أن تتحكم في ذهنك, وتفعل هذا بكلمة الله. ركز في الإجابة بدلاً من المشكلة. وكنصيحة, سيحاول بعض الناس أن يتحدثوا معك مبعدينك عن موقفك من الأيمان. ولكن تستطيع أن ترفض أن تستقبل أي شئ يضاد كلمة الله. ليس من الصعب أن تفعل ما يقوله الله في  أم 4: 20-21

 "يَا ابْنِي أَصْغِ إِلَى كَلِمَاتِ حِكْمَتِي، وَأَرْهِفْ أُذُنَكَ إِلَى أَقْوَالِي (21)لِتَظَلَّ مَاثِلَةً أَمَامَ عَيْنَيْكَ وَاحْتَفِظْ بِهَا فِي دَاخِلِ قَلْبِكَ".





4) انظر لنفسك ناجحاً 

انظر إلى ما تؤمن به على أنه قد تم- أنتهي. يقول  عبرانيين 11: 1 

" أما الآن فالإيمان هو ...". تقول الكلمة أنك تمتلك الآن.



لذا خذ الشاهد الذي أنت واقف عليه وأبدأ بأن ترى هذه الكلمة حقيقة واقعية في حياتك. خذ هذه الكلمة وجدد ذهنك - غيّر اتجاه تفكيرك عن الموقف. لا تكن مطابق للعالم "وَلاَ تَتَكَيَّفُوا مَعَ هَذَا الْعَالَمِ، بَلْ تَغَيَّرُوا بِتَجْدِيدِ الذِّهْنِ، لِتُمَيِّزُوا مَا هِيَ إِرَادَةُ اللهِ الصَّالِحَةُ الْمَقْبُولَةُ الْكَامِلَةُ". (رومية 12: 2)

أحفظ ذهنك في الكلمة وتغير, تحول. أبدأ بالتصرف كأنك امتلكت بالفعل. هذا هو السلوك بالأيمان والأيمان سيفتح الباب لله ليتحرك في حياتك. 



جهز للنجاح. لا تصنع مؤونة للجسد (رو 13: 14) . لا تكن على استعداد لتفشل.





5) أعلن ما تؤمن به – الكلمة 

يقول سفر الرؤيا 12: 11 "وَهُمْ قَدِ انْتَصَرُوا عَلَيْهِ بِدَمِ الْحَمَلِ وَبِالْكَلِمَةِ الَّتِي شَهِدُوا لَهَا". لك الحق في كل شئ اشترتها ذبيحة يسوع ودفعت ثمنها. لذلك أشهد بهذا الحق. أعلن هذا.

لقد ُفديت بدم يسوع! 

أنت ما تقوله الكلمة عنك! 

تستطيع أن تمتلك ما تقوله الكلمة أنك تملكه! 

لكن معرفتك بكل هذا لن يأتي عليك بفائدة ما لم تؤمن بها, وتستقبلها, وتطبقها في حياتك ....وتجعلها كلمة شهادتك.





6) ساعد شخص ما  

تقول رسالة غلا 5: 6 , "الإِيمَانِ الَّذِي يَعمَلُ بِالمَحَبَّةِ". إذاً حب الآخرين. أشترك في مساعدة الآخرين بالطريقة التي أتبعها يسوع. صلى لأجلهم وشجعهم. أعلن شهادتك - أخبرهم بما صنعه يسوع لك. عندما تبدأ بمشاركة الآخرين يسوع, ستبدأ مشاكلك بالابتعاد بعيداً.





7) أستمر في العطاء للنهاية 

يقول لوقا 6: 38 

"أَعْطُوا، تُعْطَوْا: فَإِنَّكُمْ تُعْطَوْنَ فِي أَحْضَانِكُمْ كَيْلاً جَيِّداً مُلَبَّداً مَهْزُوزاً فَائِضاً، لأَنَّهُ بِالْكَيْلِ الَّذِي بِهِ تَكِيلُونَ، يُكَالُ لَكُمْ»". 



هذا ليس مجرد كلام عن المال. يمكن أن تعطى في المنطقة التي لديك فيها احتياج. أعطى من القليل الذي عندك وسوف, "تُعْطَىَ.....كَيْلاً جَيِّداً مُلَبَّداً مَهْزُوزاً فَائِضاً". 



على سبيل المثال لو انك محتاج للشفاء, صلى لأجل شخص ما لُيشفى. يقول يعقوب 5: 16 "وَصَلُّوا بَعْضُكُمْ لأَجْلِ بَعْضٍ، حَتَّى تُشْفَوْا. إِنَّ الصَّلاَةَ الْحَارَّةَ الَّتِي يَرْفَعُهَا الْبَارُّ لَهَا فَعَّالِيَّةٌ عَظِيمَةٌ ً". 

تذكر, رؤية نتائج في الصلاة يمكن أن تصبح أسلوب حياة لك, عندما تتبع وصايا يسوع. فهو قال " كُلُّ (الأشياء) مَا تَطلُبُونَهُ وَأَنْتُمْ تُصَلُّونَ، آمِنوا بِأَنَّهُ لَكُمْ، فَيَكونَ لَكُمْ". 



لاحظ أنه لم يقل أنك تنال نصف أو ثلاثة أرباع صلاتك. قال يسوع كل, وهو يعنى تماماً ما قال.

الموضوع من كتيّب عندي من موقع الحق المغيّر للحياة...ربنا يبارككم ويقبل صلواتكم.آميييييييييييين


----------



## ميرنا (20 ديسمبر 2006)

*الموضوع رائع جدااااااااااااا بجد وهيتثبت ربنا يباركك تعبك*


----------



## *S.O.G* (21 ديسمبر 2006)

الشكر كل الشكر للرب القدير ولأسرة موقع الحق المغيّر للحياة..
إذا كان هذا الموضوع أعجبكن فنصيحة من مجرّب أن تدخلوا على الموقع:
www.lifechangingtruth.org

شكراً للجميع وانشالله اقدر أوضعلكن كتب وبركات أكتر بكتير باذن باسم المسيح أختم،شعب الله يقول:آميين.
-أستطيع كل شيء في المسيح يسوع الذي يقوّيني!-


----------



## حسام سوما (21 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا ليكى يا s.o.G

على الموضوع الجميل


----------



## *S.O.G* (21 ديسمبر 2006)

حسام سوما قال:


> شكرا ليكى يا s.o.G



شكراً لك أنت لأن الموضوع يحلى أكثر بقراءتكم له...وأنا على فكرة رجل وليس امرأة
اسمي:سون أوف جاد
وليس: دوتَر أُف جاد

شكراً لكل من يهتم.


----------



## *S.O.G* (24 ديسمبر 2006)

*S.O.G* قال:


> شكراً للجميع وانشالله اقدر أوضعلكن كتب وبركات أكتر بكتير باذن الرب،وانا كل اللي عم قوم فيه هو نقل الكلام لمنتداكن الرائع ليكون بركة!بس الفضل لإخوتنا هناك،انشالله نقدر نساعد بعض ونرشد بعض متل مو لازم،نحنا كلنا اخوة هون،ومنتعلّم من بعضنا،والرب يقوينا.



لأنه ليس بإمكاني أن أضع أي مقلات أُخرى،فإني أدعوكم دعوة حارّة أن تزوروا الموقع:

www.lifechangingtruth.org
وستنضجون كثيراً بالإيمان عندئذٍ،والرب الموفّق.
الشكر لتفهّمكم.


----------



## Basilius (20 يناير 2007)

*استاذ s.o.g.
انت رائع 
ربنا يباركك موضوع جميل جدا *


----------



## *S.O.G* (24 يناير 2007)

وشكراً ليك..
بس أنا مش بهالروعة اللي قلت..لأني تراب ورماد..لست بشيء،بل أنا الانسان الخاااطىء!
صلّوا لأجل ضعفي.


----------



## kamer14 (7 فبراير 2007)

الموضوع حلو جدا وربنا يباركك:t33:


----------



## *S.O.G* (9 فبراير 2007)

*الموضوع اتحلّى أكثر بمشاركتك حبيبي كامر14
الله يباركك باسم ابن الله العلي يسوع المسيح رئيس كهنتنا البار..آمين.*


----------



## candy shop (11 فبراير 2007)

الموضوع جميل اوى اوى الواحد كان محتاج يقرا الكلام الحلو ده علشان يكون ربنا دايما قدامنا فى كل شىء ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك وفى انتظار قصص اخرى جميله كده شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا:yaka:


----------



## ماجد رؤوف زاهر (25 فبراير 2007)

*موضوع جميل*

*موضوع جميل جداجدا ربنا يعوضك عليه*​






[/url][/CENTER][/IMG]
*إلهى...إن تركتنى لآلامى سأظل متمسكاً بك .
إلهى...إن قاسيت فى جسدى كل ألم سأجد عزائى فى صليبك.
إلهى...إن ثقلت علىَّ نفسى سأعتصم بآلامك الشافية المحيية.
إلهى...إن كل دمعة أسكبها تحت أقدامك هى أعذب من كل أفراح العالم .
إلهى...لا ألتمس شيئاً فى هذه الحياة إلا ما يُمجّدك ويزيد اسَمك علواً.
إلهى...ليس ما أريد أنا بل ما تريد أنت ..ليس كمشيئتى بل كمشيئتك.
إلهى...إنى أشتاق إلى الصعود على الصليب لكى أرد لك حبا بحب.
إلهى...إن عذابك هو كنزى ، وإكليل الشوك مجدى ،وأوجاعك تنعمى، ومرارتك حلاوتى ومحبتك هى فخرى وشكرى.
إلهى...لا تتركنى وإن تركتك أنا .
إلهى...أشكرك لأنك أنت إلهى..*​





[/url][/CENTER][/IMG]
*مع تحيات اولاد الفادى*​


----------



## candy shop (2 مارس 2007)

الكلام كله جميل ويدخل فى اعماق القلب وربنا يقبل صلواتنا بشفاعه كل القد يسين وعلى رأسهم كليه الطهر العدرا مريم امين  :yaka:


----------



## †السريانيه† (29 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: الصلاة المستجابة دائماً!!!*

موضوع جميل جدا
الرب يباركك امين​


----------



## مارسيليانا (30 مايو 2007)

*رد على: الصلاة المستجابة دائماً!!!*

ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوض محبتك وتعبك
 بجد موضوع جميل جدا وأد اية الواحد محتاج يقرب من ربنا
 ميرسى كتير يا s.o.g ربنا يحافظ عليك​


----------



## طريق الخلاص (12 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الصلاة المستجابة دائماً!!!*

*سلام المسيح *

*ان هذا الموضوع من اجمل المواضيع التي قرأتها *
*فانا بحاجة لكل كلمة تمت كتابتها شكرا لك من كل قلبي *

*الايمان الحقيقي يتجسد بكلامك الذي يساعد الكثرين كما ساعدني انا في محنتي *

*ابي مريض و سيخضع لعمل جراحي في قلبه الحنون و انا اطلب من كل من يستطيع ان يذكره و يذكرني في صلاته الدافئة ان يصلي من اجل شفائه انا بحاجة له في حياتي ... *

*" طوبى للذي أمن و لم يرى"*
*" كل ما تطلبونه بالصلاة بايمان تنالونه"*

*اشكر الله على نعمته التي لا استحقها لاني خاطئة....و لكنه يشرق شمسه على الاشرار و الصالحين .. ان الاصحاء لا يحتاجون لطبيب انما المرضى..*


----------



## *S.O.G* (17 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الصلاة المستجابة دائماً!!!*



طريق الخلاص قال:


> *سلام المسيح *
> 
> *ان هذا الموضوع من اجمل المواضيع التي قرأتها *
> *فانا بحاجة لكل كلمة تمت كتابتها شكرا لك من كل قلبي *
> ...


يا إلهي أنت لي كل المنى!!!
شكراً للرب على إخوتي وأحبائي ،وليكي يا أختاه!
ليسوع كل المجد،آمين.


----------



## R0O0O0KY (21 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الصلاة المستجابة دائماً!!!*

ربنا يباركك على الموضوع الجميل دة و يسمع منك طلبتك و يسمع منا كلنا امين


----------



## *S.O.G* (21 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الصلاة المستجابة دائماً!!!*

*شكراً لك خيي الحبيب*
*ويباركك كمان،وإذا طلبت فاذكرنا في صلاتك...هللويا.*


----------



## ماريان مرمر (1 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: الصلاة المستجابة دائماً!!!*

ثنكث علي الموضوع الجميل دة    ربنا معك 
اتطيع كل شي في الميح الذى يقوني 
           ماريان مرمر


----------



## *S.O.G* (2 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: الصلاة المستجابة دائماً!!!*

أستطيع كل شيء في المسيح الذي يقوّينيإن حرركم الابن فبالحقيقة تكونون أحراراً...شكراً يا أحرار الرب الغاليصلوا لأجلي


----------



## †السريانيه† (2 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: الصلاة المستجابة دائماً!!!*

موضوع رائع ومميز  ربنا يبارك  تعبك 
سلام ونعمه​


----------



## *S.O.G* (4 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: الصلاة المستجابة دائماً!!!*

*سلام ونعمة أختي الحبيبة*
*ربنا معاكي *
:Love_Mailbox:
*صلّي لأجلي أنا المسكين*
*---------------------------*
*أمّا أنا فمسكين وبائس*
*الرب يهتم بي*​


----------



## موسى القوى (9 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: الصلاة المستجابة دائماً!!!*

يا جماعه ارجوكم بلاش الكلام عن الاخوه المسلمين وال عاوز يتكلم فى المكان المخصص لذلك


----------



## *S.O.G* (9 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: الصلاة المستجابة دائماً!!!*

*؟؟؟*
*---------*​


----------



## R0O0O0KY (9 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: الصلاة المستجابة دائماً!!!*

الف الف الف شكر ليك على هذا الموضوع الجميييييييييييييييل جدا 

ربنا يباركك 

سلام و نعمة​


----------



## *S.O.G* (13 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: الصلاة المستجابة دائماً!!!*

*لا شكر على واجب:Love_Mailbox:*
*فلنشكر الرب...:yaka:*


----------



## maramero (4 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: الصلاة المستجابة دائماً!!!*

الله موضوع جميل اوي
شكرا
و ربنا يباركك
صلي لاجل ضعفي


----------



## *S.O.G* (7 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: الصلاة المستجابة دائماً!!!*



maramero قال:


> الله موضوع جميل اوي
> شكرا
> و ربنا يباركك
> صلي لاجل ضعفي


*ربنا يبارك فيـــك*

*وأنت كمان صل لأجل الكل*
*فصلاتك مقتدرة جداً عند إلهنا،وهناك معجزة في فمك!*​


----------



## Prety Girl (15 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: الصلاة المستجابة دائماً!!!*

*سلام المسيح وبركته
:ab4:
شكرا لك اخي على هذا الموضوع الرائع
وربنا يسوع المسيح يستجيب لجميع الصلوات النابعة من الذوات المؤمنة

بحفظ الله ورعايته
*::هدهد::*
    :smi106:*​


----------



## جاد الياس دغمش (27 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: الصلاة المستجابة دائماً!!!*

شكرا على الموضوع الجميل سوف نتبع هذه الطريقة كل الحياة


----------



## meraa (28 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: الصلاة المستجابة دائماً!!!*

الموضوع جميل قوى ربنا يباركك


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (28 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: الصلاة المستجابة دائماً!!!*

امين

شكرآ sog ربنا يعوضك​


----------



## Meriamty (10 يناير 2008)

*رد على: الصلاة المستجابة دائماً!!!*

موضوع جميل جدااا 

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## emadjesus (17 يناير 2008)

*رد على: الصلاة المستجابة دائماً!!!*

سلام لكم


ربنا يباركك على الموضوع الجميل دا ويستخدمك لمجد اسمة اكثر فاكثر


*ان  سر دوام النعمه والفضيله هو دوام الصلاه 00كل من يتوكأ عل عكاز الصلاه لا تزل قدماه 000وحتى ان زلت فهو لن يقع تماما لان الصلاه سند للسائر فى طريق حياته*


سلام المسيح معكم


----------



## emadjesus (17 يناير 2008)

*رد على: الصلاة المستجابة دائماً!!!*

*سلام لكم

تكملة لموضوع الزميل الفاضل


سر الصلوات المستجابة


لابد من الانسحاق امام الله ليكن العقل والفكر خاضعين لخالقهم ومدبرهم فلانسان كلما اقترب من الله فى الصلاة كلما انسحق وعرف حجمه الحقيقى مثل الانسان كلما يكون بعيد عن جبل يشعر ان الجبل صغير وانه كبير وكلما اقترب من الجبل عرف الحجم الحقيقى لهذا الجبل وعرف هو ايضا حجمه

فكيفية الانسحاق

اولاً التزلل 

من الامور التى تضاعف قوة الصلاة وتعطيها دالة امام الله  التزلل
والتزلل فى كافة صوره سواء كان انسحاق القلب والفكر او الصوم والمطانيات او الدموع 
كما عن دانيال فى دا 10 :  12 
12- فقال لي لا تخف يا دانيال لانه من اليوم الاول الذي فيه جعلت قلبك للفهم و لاذلال نفسك قدام الهك سمع كلامك و انا اتيت لاجل كلامك.


ثانياً الصوم
قال القديس مار اسحق ( اذا اضعف الجسد بالصوم والاتضاع عند ذلك تتشجع النفس بالصلاة بالروح ) و فى مر 9 :29  فقال لهم هذا الجنس لا يمكن ان يخرج بشيء الا بالصلاة و الصوم.
وكثير من الامثلة مثل اهل نينوى واستجابة الله لهم 


ثالثاً المطانيات
فالسجود تعبير صادق عن مشاعر الخضوع والانسحاق ولكل مرة يسجد بها يرشم ذاته بالصليب ثم يقدم طلبته اذا كانت المعونة او الرحمة او اى طلبة اخرى  طلبة 


رابعاً الدموع 
هذا السلاح الجبار فالله القوى يغلب بالدموع كم فى نشيد الانشاد نش 6 : 5
 حولي عني عينيك فانهما قد غلبتاني .
وايضاً كما استعمل هذا داود بانسحاق كما قال تعبت فى تنهدى اعوم كل لية سريرى 


خامساً  اللجاجة
لا شك ان الالحاح فى الصلاة هو تعبير عن الايمان الذى يسر قلب الله كما فعل السيد المسيح مع المراة الكنعانية بعد الحاحها وقال لها فى مت 15 : 28 عظيم هو ايمانك لك كما تريدين  


ويقول القديس باسليوس الكبير اذا كان سؤالك حسب مشيئة الله ومرضاته فلا تكف عن السؤال حتى تناله وينبغى الا نمل  فى صلاتنا حتى ولو طالت السنين


سلام المسيح معكم*


----------



## kokooo22 (13 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: الصلاة المستجابة دائماً!!!*

طبعا انا بشكرك جدا على الموضوع الجميل دة بس وانا بقراة جة فى بالى سؤال يمكن عبيط بس غريب هل لو انا صليت بايمان زى ما بتقولى ان يبقى عندى عربية ( سيارة ) احدث موديل وطلبتها بايمان هيبقى عندى يعنى هل الموضوع دة فى اى حاجة ولا فى حاجات معينة       

اعذرونى لقلة فهمى بس انا بعيد عن ربنا ويمكن اكون مش فاهم


----------



## *S.O.G* (2 مارس 2008)

*رد على: الصلاة المستجابة دائماً!!!*

*بشكر الكل على قراءاتهم المباركة*

*وخصوصاً الذي أغنى الموضوع:*
emadjesus 

آميـــــــــن​


----------



## *S.O.G* (2 مارس 2008)

*رد على: الصلاة المستجابة دائماً!!!*



kokooo22 قال:


> طبعا انا بشكرك جدا على الموضوع الجميل دة بس وانا بقراة جة فى بالى سؤال يمكن عبيط بس غريب هل لو انا صليت بايمان زى ما بتقولى ان يبقى عندى عربية ( سيارة ) احدث موديل وطلبتها بايمان هيبقى عندى يعنى هل الموضوع دة فى اى حاجة ولا فى حاجات معينة
> 
> اعذرونى لقلة فهمى بس انا بعيد عن ربنا ويمكن اكون مش فاهم


*أهلاً حبيبي الغالي*​ 

*إنك لم تسأل ما سألت إلا لشكّ في إيمانك*​ 
*إن بقيت على هذا الشك فللأسف لن تنال ما تريد*
*اذا كان سؤالك حسب مشيئة الله ومرضاته فلا تكف عن السؤال حتى تناله وينبغى الا نمل فى صلاتنا حتى ولو طالت السنين*​ 
*طبعاً بما أنك لا تعلم حتى ما تريد*
*فالرب هو من يعطيك بحسب غناه في الحكمة بما يوافق خلاصك*​ 
*تذكّر دوماً أن تقول:*​ 
*لأنّي عليك توكّلت فلا أُخزى*
*السيد الرب قوّتي*​ 
*ولو عاوز استفسار موسّع أكثر فيا مرحبا فيك*​ 

*خيّك*​


----------



## eternal2 (2 مارس 2008)

*رد على: الصلاة المستجابة دائماً!!!*

شكراً جزيلاً
موضوع اكتر من رائع
 بجد


----------



## صموئيل فؤاد (3 مارس 2008)

*رد على: الصلاة المستجابة دائماً!!!*

_*بجد بجد موضوع اكتر من رائع
انا اكيد استفدت منه كتير اوى
مرسى كتير 
والرب يبارك حياتك
باسم الرب يسوع​*_


----------



## christ my lord (3 مارس 2008)

*رد على: الصلاة المستجابة دائماً!!!*

*الموضوع غاية فى الروعة والجمال .. وربنا يعطينا قوة الايمان والصلاة والثقة فى استجابتة لنا*

*امين*​


----------



## *S.O.G* (3 مارس 2008)

*رد على: الصلاة المستجابة دائماً!!!*

*صلّوا لأجلي ولأجل المنتدى كله*

*مسرور أني أفدتكم..*

*ربنا معاكم*​


----------

